# Margen67 the Like Master



## storm75x (Apr 22, 2015)

Call upon his poorly titled glorious name and may the likes be with you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Margen67! Oh Maaaaaaaargen! C'mere boy!


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2015)

May he also swarm your alert count to numbers higher than 10 so you may not be able to see if you have an important alert


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

*HAH!* I have successfully summoned the Like Master!!!


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Call upon his poorly titled glorious name and may the likes be with you.


i heard


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Margen67! Oh Maaaaaaaargen! C'mere boy!


you like


keven3477 said:


> May he also swarm your alert count to numbers higher than 10 so you may not be able to see if you have an important alert


alerts and
likes


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *HAH!* I have successfully summoned the Like Master!!!


Now you must summon EZ-Megaman so we can have a like duel


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh for f*cks sake


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh for f*cks sake
> View attachment 18355


np


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 I challenge you to a like duel! 2:00 AM if you're up for it. Here's the thread we will like: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
Goal is to make 2Hack and VinsCool have 450 alerts or more


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Margen67 I challenge you to a like duel! 2:00 AM if you're up for it. Here's the thread we will like: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
> Goal is to make 2Hack and VinsCool have 450 alerts or more


 
Good thing I only have 2 posts in that thread


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good thing I only have 2 posts in that thread


I can spam yo' profile bruh


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I can spam yo' profile bruh


 
Please don't XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Margen67 I challenge you to a like duel! 2:00 AM if you're up for it. Here's the thread we will like: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
> Goal is to make 2Hack and VinsCool have 450 alerts or more


 
2Hack: 1500 likes.
VinsCool: 500 likes


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Margen67 I challenge you to a like duel! 2:00 AM if you're up for it. Here's the thread we will like: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
> Goal is to make 2Hack and VinsCool have 450 alerts or more


like.exe activate


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> like.exe activate


Can you stay up until 2 AM or atleast when Vinny is asleep?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> like.exe activate


Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> like.exe activate


Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 23, 2015)

So, can we call him LikeLike?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> like.exe activate


 
Sometimes I wonder if this is in fact the case XD


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> like.exe activate


Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 23, 2015)

And I got ninja'd XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> So, can we call him LikeLike?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe



ArnoDorian said:


> Can you stay up until 2 AM or atl east when Vinny is asleep?


maybe


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if this is in fact the case XD


wont reles due 2 piracing and cheaty concerns please understand


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> wont reles due 2 piracing and cheaty concerns please understand


What did you use to make such a script.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> wont reles due 2 piracing and cheaty concerns please understand


It also seems that this is fake since usernames are case sensitive


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> wont reles due 2 piracing and cheaty concerns please understand


 
I F*CKING KNEW IT


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> What did you use to make such a script.


python++ 2017


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It also seems that this is fake since usernames are case sensitive


it retreives an automatic networked online wireless magic plaintext visible quick database from the gbatemp network server ip address location gui maintenance console prompt to get around that


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> it retreives an automatic networked online wireless magic plaintext database from the gbatemp network server ip address location to get around that


 
But it seems that it only selects a handful of posts. I'm not believing in this until you make a video of it in action.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> But it seems that it only selects a handful of posts. I'm not believing in this until you make a video of it in action.


a picture speaks a thousand words just be glad im releasing even a picture to you lowlevel plebs
dont liek it? make your own1!111


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> a picture speaks a thousand words just be glad im releasing even a picture to you lowlevel plebs
> dont liek it? make your own1!111


 





And with weed too.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> And with weed too.


i dont reply to replies that way im always right


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2Hack: 1500 likes.
> VinsCool: 500 likes


 

Do you mean to say that you had only 1500 likes at the start of this?

...that means I'm not going to beat Margen67


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Do you mean to say that you had only 1500 likes at the start of this?
> 
> ...that means I'm not going to beat Margen67


How do you know how many posts a user has liked?


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> How do you know how many posts a user has liked?


 

Oh wow I read that backwards too VinsCool said 500...

You just go to their profile and it shows right under their avatar http://gbatemp.net/members/vinscool.343260/

I did around 300-400.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Oh wow I read that backwards too VinsCool said 500...
> 
> You just go to their profile and it shows right under their avatar http://gbatemp.net/members/vinscool.343260/
> 
> I did around 300-400.


pls gibe profile aces


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> pls gibe profile aces


 

Okay


----------



## storm75x (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen, hide before Vulpes Abnocto waltz in here.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Margen, hide before Vulpes Abnocto waltz in here.


I already liked all of VinsCool's posts so gg


----------



## storm75x (Apr 23, 2015)

Goddammit Marg! I have like infinite alerts.
Y U DO DIS? Such a double-edge sword.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good thing I only have 2 posts in that thread


 
I had 1100 posts in there  highest poster in the thread. literally controlled the hype


----------



## Qtis (Apr 23, 2015)

People like the EoF now? Just take the shit as it comes. Posts > likes ftw


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 23, 2015)

Qtis said:


> People like the EoF now? Just take the shit as it comes. Posts > likes ftw


 

No we only like VinsCool


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2015)

hey Margen67

i hope this code is convenient:





the qr code was showing gbatemp front page.. now i fixed it..


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> hey Margen67
> 
> i hope this code is convenient:
> View attachment 18424
> ...


What is it?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> What is it?


Ur mom.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ur mom.


remove that post pls it triggerfends me
im gonna call the feminazi army on you


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> What is it?


 
open it D:
get a firefox\chrome plugin to read it, if you dont have a phone..

i guess it was not convenient after all 
it is a qr code for like that comment


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen, you have a long way to go. I have about 2000 likes from EZ-Megaman alone.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Margen, you have a long way to go. I have about 2000 likes from EZ-Megaman alone.


Is there any way to see the amount of posts a user has liked?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

not to my knowledge, but i know there was a time where I went from 5000 to 7000 in about 2 months lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Margen, you have a long way to go. I have about 2000 likes from EZ-Megaman alone.


 
And you're still not 1:1? Step it up bruh


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And you're still not 1:1? Step it up bruh


 
No, I was here about 4 years before the like system was put in place


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> No, I was here about 4 years before the like system was put in place


We can help you get to 1:1


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> We can help you get to 1:1


 
Oh dearl lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> not to my knowledge, but i know there was a time where I went from 5000 to 7000 in about 2 months lol


 
I have about 3000 likes from Margen alone.
Before he made an account I had less than 1000. while I was around 1500 posts.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> We can help you get to 1:1


Yea... Let's make sure he can fit in. 


VinsCool said:


> I have about 3000 likes from Margen alone.
> Before he made an account I had less than 1000. while I was around 1500 posts.


Hype train days <3


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Y'all done fucked up now 

>_>

<_<

>Likes status


----------



## storm75x (Apr 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And you're still not 1:1? Step it up bruh





Bortz said:


> No, I was here about 4 years before the like system was put in place







ur2slow


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Margen67


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67


؟dellac ouY


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> ؟dellac ouY


˙ɯnɹoɟ ėɥʇ uo sʇsod ʎɯ ןןɐ ėʞıן oʇ noʎ ʇuɐʍ ı 'sėʎ


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 26, 2015)

oops


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> (I like cheese)


Pls edit ur post or drama will occur


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Pls edit ur post or drama will occur


Weren't you plan on leaving for a long time?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Weren't you plan on leaving for a long time?


That jokes getting old..


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Weren't you plan on leaving for a long time?


he's preparing his 3ds cfw
ps he's govanify


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> he's preparing his 3ds cfw
> ps he's govanify


Yes,  I am totally govanify


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> That jokes getting old..


Just like you not leaving.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Yes,  I am totally govanify


Seems legit.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Just like you not leaving.



Ok


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Seems legit.


Margen67 is Smea


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67 is Smea





 
*You know I'm creator of the universe.*


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 18514
> *You know I'm creator of the universe.*


You're my dad.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> You're my dad.


Too bad you survived when I abandoned you.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67 is Smea


how did u no


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> how did u no


smea told me


----------



## storm75x (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> smea told me


My dad works with smea. He got his job 5 min ago. And btw smea isn't him, it's my uncle.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

storm75x said:


> My dad works with smea. He got his job 5 min ago. And btw smea isn't him, it's my uncle.


I totally believe that.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2015)

storm75x said:


> My dad works with smea. He got his job 5 min ago. And btw smea isn't him, it's my uncle.


Then that means Margen67 is your uncle


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Then that means Margen67 is your uncle


Can't you just go away?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Pls edit ur post or drama will occur


 
¿ǝɯᴉʇ ƃuol ɐ ɹoɟ ƃuᴉʌɐǝl uo ƃuᴉuuɐld noʎ ʇ,uǝɹǝM


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> ˙ɯnɹoɟ ėɥʇ uo sʇsod ʎɯ ןןɐ ėʞıן oʇ noʎ ʇuɐʍ ı 'sėʎ


He can't like your posts if you're leaving


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> He can't like your posts if you're leaving


 
He's never gonna leave.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> he's preparing his 3ds cfw
> ps he's *mad gay*





DarkFlare69 said:


> Yes,  I am totally *mad gay*





DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67 is *mad gay*


Fixed it


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> He's never gonna leave.


I can make him leave, *forever.*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I can make him leave, *forever.*


 Please. Go ahead.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67 hi


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67 hi


He is not online.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> He is not online.


Margen67 loves you


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Margen67 loves you


I think you were dropped on your head as a baby.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I think you were dropped on your head as a baby.


ok


----------



## Margen69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guysssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you all!!!!!! Your my best friends!!! ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen69 said:


> Hey guysssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you all!!!!!! Your my best friends!!! ❤❤❤❤❤


You're gonna get banned for multiple accounts


----------



## Margen69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Im margen68s brother guys i love u


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen69 said:


> Hey guysssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you all!!!!!! Your my best friends!!! ❤❤❤❤❤


Also, you're*


----------



## Margen69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Awwww sorry baby


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmm Margen69, that name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Margen69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Im new  hi cherry pie how r u


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen69 said:


> Im new  hi cherry pie how r u


You are gonna get banned.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

LMAO

Margen67 likes stuff
Then Margen68 came along and got banned
Now Margen69 is here


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen69 said:


> Im new  hi cherry pie how r u


1 was bad enough, please don't tell me you are like your brother.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Margen67 likes stuff
> Then Margen68 came along and got banned
> Now Margen69 is here


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 18529


you are a rude n****


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> you are a rude n****


I'm not black.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen, you better not get yourself banned. I spent a good time liking 59 of your posts.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67, you have an imposter.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Margen67, you have an imposter.


More like an im_*liker*_


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> More like an im_*liker*_


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> -snip-


That shit takes up half my screen.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> That shit takes up half my screen.


 
Good. I win


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good. I win


You know there is thing called 



Spoiler



spoilers


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You know there is thing called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yer point?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yer point?


To take up less fucking space.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> To take up less fucking space.


Yer point?

Are you just wanting more space to do the do?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen69
DarkFlare69

...


Hmmm. Something in his typing is suspicious. That's not Margen67 dupe, He doesn't speak Margenese.

Also both accounts are 15 year old...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yer point?
> 
> Are you just wanting more space to do the do?


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Go fuck yourself.


 
Weegee, c'mere


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Margen69
> DarkFlare69
> 
> ...
> ...


And they are both fucking idiots.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> And they are both fucking idiots.


 
I bet Margen69 is Darkflare 
Look how similar their typing is.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Weegee, c'mere


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


 
Yes good. Now hand me my "fucking stick"


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I bet Margen69 is Darkflare
> Look how similar their typing is.


They both must be intrigued by the number "69".


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yes good. Now hand me my "fucking stick"


Here:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Here


 
Yesgood.

Now fuck off, I have a child to beat


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yesgood.
> 
> Now fuck off, I have a child to beat


Perfect time to fap myself to sleep with Vinny's nodes. Good night


----------



## storm75x (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yes good. Now hand me my "fucking stick"


As in a _fucking_ *stick* or a *fucking stick*?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

storm75x said:


> As in a _fucking_ *stick* or a *fucking stick*?


 
Yes


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

storm75x said:


> As in a _fucking_ *stick* or a *fucking stick*?


Stick used to fuck up people


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> And they are both fucking idiots.


How am I an idiot, first of all? And no, I am not Margen69.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> How am I an idiot, first of all? And no, I am not Margen69.


What about that unreleased Wii U exploit


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What about that unreleased Wii U exploit


So anything unreleased is automatically deemed fake? Okay.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> So anything unreleased is automatically deemed fake? Okay.


Did I say that it was fake? No. Try to read better.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did I say that it was fake? No. Try to read better.


So, you're calling me an idiot for not releasing something that could possibly ruin online (For legits)? What exactly did I do wrong?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> So, you're calling me an idiot for not releasing something that could possibly ruin online (For legits)? What exactly did I do wrong?


Why didn't you release it? If it is real you should release it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why didn't you release it? If it is real you should release it.


Try reading better.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Try reading better.


I'm not searching the forums looking for your bullshit.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not searching the forums looking for your bullshit.


You just have to look up a few centimeters. What is this?


> ...that could possibly ruin online (For legits)


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> You just have to look up a few centimeters. What is this?


 

But how could the wii u be ruined if it sucks so much already?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> But how could the wii u be ruined if it sucks so much already?


True, but you know what I mean...


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> True, but you know what I mean...


 

How do you "+ Dev Unlock" a Nokia Lumia 521?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> You just have to look up a few centimeters. What is this?


No shit Sherlock.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> How do you "+ Dev Unlock" a Nokia Lumia 521?


It's the equivalent to a 'root' or 'jailbreak' on Android/IOS.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/dn614128.aspx




Cherry Pie said:


> No shit Sherlock.


Umm, okay? That's your answer.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Umm, okay? That's your answer.


You don't think cheating devices have ruined games? If your exploit was real, you could have released it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You don't think cheating devices have ruined games? If your exploit was real, you could have released it.


I'm sort've a hypocrite. I hack games online, but when others do it to me, I don't like it. So maybe I just have morals.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I'm sort've a hypocrite. I hack games online, but when others do it to me, I don't like it. So maybe I just have morals.


Your morals don't sound fucked up at all.


----------



## Oishikatta (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I'm sort've a hypocrite. I hack games online, but when others do it to me, I don't like it. So maybe I just have morals.


 

Well I have morels and they say all game hacking is good hacking.











]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't let morel die. Hack your games.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Your morals don't sound fucked up at all.


yeah.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 27, 2015)

EoF is not a place where you can freely insult users.
being allowed to post what you want with less control doesn't mean there's no rules applied here.

I'll close this thread to stop users insulting each others.


----------

